# Umbilical Cord still attached to the baby chick?



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a special case here. I assisted a chick to hatch, but unfortunately the chick didn't withdraw all the blood back into his body. So when I took the chick out, it was bleeding at the umbilical cord site. So I applied pressure on the bleeding spot (which is the belly button part) with some tissue paper, then the bleeding stop. Now, there is some umbilical cord still attached to the body. Now the chick is still surviving, and it is very healthy!!!

My question is...
There is some leftover dried umbilical cord still attach to the chick. What should I do? I have a sensed that the dried umbilical cord is somehow attached to the baby. So, I am not dare to remove it yet. What should I do, besides bring it to a vet?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It will eventually fall off on it's own. Unless it's causing a problem I would leave it alone.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If it is fully dried you can trim it shorter so that the chick does not step on it and pull the yolk back out of the body.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

thnx!!! I'll just leave it alone then~~~


----------

